# Gun cleaning



## randomwalk101 (Apr 2, 2007)

hello friends,

I just got a Springfield X9 4"...it's amazing.
I haven't gotten any cleaning solution for it yet. What can I use to clean? Can I just use regular stuffs in my garage to clean?

- air tool compressor to blow off excess oil etc.
- air tool oil to lube
- brake cleaner to clean

or will i have to buy special (and often expensive) cleaning solution? thanks.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Yes to all those garage things. However, the gun cleaning kits start at like $6. Get the cleaning stuff that's being sold for guns and you're free from worrying if your garage stuff is good or bad for your gun. The difference in cost is nothing.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

For a garage-available lube, I recommend ATF or Mobil 1.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

A bottle of Hoppes 9 and small container of Rem Oil wont cost more than a couple of burgers and will last a long time. Thats not a car or truck you have it's a Pistol and deserves appropriate care. A small dab of gun grease on the slide contact points will help also if you don't have a blowing sand problem.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Beware of carb & brake cleaners on polymere guns as there is some things in them that can soften plastics.


----------



## daddy4count (May 16, 2007)

I know a guy who has owned a Glock .45 for a decade and never once cleaned it. He breaks it down, sticks it in the dish washer with his pots and pans. 

I don't recommend that...

I agree with the above. Buy a cheap cleaning kit.

Short term you may not be harming anything, but over the years the wrong solvent and lube COULD cause damage. Why take the chance?


----------

